# Cz 70



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

Recently got what seems to be a very nice CZ 70. Took it out for the first time today and can't believe how uncomfortable it is to shoot. Have been looking for aftermarket grips, but can't find anything. Any suggestions?


----------

